# Poor Man's Mill Power Feed



## HBilly1022 (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure if this qualifies for tooling but here are a couple of pics of my recently completed hand / power feed wheel for the new milling machine. Sure would have been nice to have a rotary table to cut those notches on the end. But it turned out better than expected, although it take me a very long time. But I won't get better and faster unless I keep at it. All part of the learning process.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 9, 2016)

You might want to employ the clutch on your screw gun so you can avoid a hard crash or inadvertently backing the bolt out of your hand wheel. Mike


----------



## TommyD (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmmm, nice idea. 

I was thinking about attaching a bicycle tube to mine and attaching it to the opposite wall and twisting it up like we used to do on our old rubber band powered prop balsa planes


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 9, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> You might want to employ the clutch on your screw gun so you can avoid a hard crash or inadvertently backing the bolt out of your hand wheel. Mike



Good idea on the clutch. The bolt backing out was one of the things I considered before starting this. I ended up cutting a step on the main hub and welding a nut onto the step so that it wont back out. I made the step a little bigger in diameter than the nut and the hand wheel can still be removed over the nut.



TommyD said:


> Hmmm, nice idea.
> 
> I was thinking about attaching a bicycle tube to mine and attaching it to the opposite wall and twisting it up like we used to do on our old rubber band powered prop balsa planes



I should have thought of that. It would have taken a lot less time to construct.


----------



## ferlum (Mar 9, 2016)

Edit: wrong thread.


----------

